# Rat-ferret cage for sale



## katrina.burton (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a 2floored fully metal easy access doors, can send pics bye mms text only,sorry peeps..in fine condition £25...buyers collect..07523314567..


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

picture and location please


----------

